# Kool or Ghey?



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

So I have an old HS friend, major baseball fan, Atlanta Braves fan, every year he goes to this “Adult Fantasy Camp” sadly not what you think it would be… But basically every MLB team offers something like this and you essentially pay $4-$5K to be a baseball player for a week. You drive to the stadium, have a parking spot, get your name on a locker, get a uniform with your name on it.

They usually have one or two current players and some former players,… for example one year Tom Glavine and John Smoltz worked the “camp”. They basically put you through a fake week of baseball practice like you are on the team.

This usually takes place before the real team is there. Batting practice, drills, I think they even play a game with some former and current players?

I guess if you have the $$ but even if I did I couldn’t see myself idolizing anyone enough to pay that and give up a week of PTO??

I put it in the GHEY Column!


----------



## Krakosky (Feb 3, 2015)

Ghey. Cool for a young boy maybe but not a grown man.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 3, 2015)

One of many ways that getting old gets expensive.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe if your wife bought it for you as a present, or you want to see what it's like the first time, or even if you are a little league coach and maybe wondering if it will benefit you there--- not really cool, but not a big deal... to do it every year I would seriously question his sense of reality. Then again, I question a lot of peoples sense of reality, just look at all those people that dress up for comic con or war reenactments or renaissance festivals and stuff... pretend is cool as an adult in small doses maybe?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

here is the kink...http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/atl/fan_forum/fantasycamp.jsp

my family vacation (with 5 people, airfare, etc) last year didn't cost that much..


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 3, 2015)

I say it is kool. If I had excess money...or maybe not. I would buy expensive photographic equipment. Still think it is kool.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't care what people do with their own money. That guy spends all his money on pretending to be a baseball player, other people might spend it on guns, cars, hunting, comic books, or scrapbooking. Hey, if it wasn't for outrageous hobbies, there would probably be a lot less cool industries and jobs out there to work in!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 3, 2015)

Dleg said:


> I don't care what people do with their own money. That guy spends all his money on pretending to be a baseball player, other people might spend it on guns, cars, hunting, comic books, or scrapbooking. Hey, if it wasn't for outrageous hobbies, there would probably be a lot less cool industries and jobs out there to work in!




^This. Not that I have any experience with outrageously expensive hobbies or anything.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

What if you routinely post a picture of a ball and say "This is the hit that I got off Tom Glavine, HOF pitcher, at fantasy camp?"


----------



## Dleg (Feb 4, 2015)

Well now that's different - I don't care what people do with their money, but if they barrage me with the details then, yeah, that could be pretty irritating. Maybe even Ghey (not that there's anything wrong with that!)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 4, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Then again, I question a lot of peoples sense of reality, just look at all those people that dress up for comic con or war reenactments or renaissance festivals and stuff... pretend is cool as an adult in small doses maybe?


Hey, I like to do those things (well no, not comic con, but ren fest yes). It's fun to dress up, just look at all the adults dressing up for Halloween. Nothing to do with sense of reality, unless a person actually believes they are who they dress up as.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Then again, I question a lot of peoples sense of reality, just look at all those people that dress up for comic con or war reenactments or renaissance festivals and stuff... pretend is cool as an adult in small doses maybe?
> ...


HEY! What's wrong with Comic Con?!!! _&lt;hides tickets behind back to this weekend's Comic Con in WI&gt;_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know what you're talking about...

&lt;attended each of the last 2 years at Denver Comiccon as a presenter&gt;


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2015)

I think Comic com is way different. Unless you paid to hang out with Billy Dee Williams an reenacted the Kessle Run..

My parents used to do war against northern aggression re-enacting. I thought it was ghey but at least I got a Musket out if it...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2015)

Nope, never did any re-enactments either...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm referring to dressing up..hell yeah I'd go to comic con....but too chicken to dress up. I will dress up for ren fest, though.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2015)

does Denver comic con do a parade? Dragon Con Parade is pretty epic..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I'm referring to dressing up..hell yeah I'd go to comic con....but too chicken to dress up. I will dress up for ren fest, though.


Actually, you'd look like one of the "weird ones" if you didn't dress up. LOL It's the same deal as Ren Faire (which we have as a big summer event in WI).

All I know is, Bruce Campbell (a.k.a. "The Chin") will be at this one. Hail to the king baby...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> does Denver comic con do a parade? Dragon Con Parade is pretty epic..


No, but they do have costume design competitions and discussion forums including some rather well-known celebrities. I've seen George Takei, William Shatner, and my wife literally ran into Will Wheaton.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2015)

http://m.ajc.com/gallery/news/atlanta-tops-list-nerdiest-us-cities/gCQr8/


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 4, 2015)

somedays, I just don't fit it around here... although, if someone paid for the outfit, I'd dress up as one of the chicks from Resident Evil- semi-steam punk outfits going on there. Our Ren fest growing up, only the employees dressed up unless you were rich enough to pay for a costume (which I never was).

I did recently consider a position at the local civil war park, so I'm not against dressing up in those outfits either- but you would pretty much have to tempt me with money to do so.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## DVINNY (Feb 4, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Maybe if your wife bought it for you as a present, or you want to see what it's like the first time, or even if you are a little league coach and maybe wondering if it will benefit you there--- not really cool, but not a big deal... to do it every year I would seriously question his sense of reality. Then again, I question a lot of peoples sense of reality, just look at all those people that dress up for comic con or war reenactments or renaissance festivals and stuff... pretend is cool as an adult in small doses maybe?






My next door neighbor went to the PIRATES fantasy camp one year. That is how it went down. His wife knew he was a life long PIRATE fan and bought the deal for him for Christmas.

He went, came home and showed me his uniform and official baseball card of him. He said it was a good time all week.

I haven't heard any details of it since, so maybe he stays out of the "ghey" range.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2015)

Tell your neighbor that my favorite Braves player is Sid Bream !


----------



## Dleg (Feb 5, 2015)

DVINNY said:


> My next door neighbor went to the PIRATES fantasy camp one year.


You mean he shipped away on a schooner and wet raping and pillaging through the Caribbean?? That would be awesome! I'd go to THAT Pirates camp!


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2015)

"We regret to inform the nation that President Dleg has died of scurvy."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2015)

But he had a smile on his face and pockets filled with doubloons...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2015)

Take all you can give nothing back!


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2015)

I would totally go to something like that.

I love dressing up in costumes.

Sean Astin is coming to Denver Comic Con and I'm superduper tempted to go. GOONIES NEVER SAY DIE.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2015)

The joys of having friends on the DCC board is that I get in for free.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 5, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Tell your neighbor that my favorite Braves player is Sid Bream !



To HELL with Sid Bream. I'm still sick over that.

Bonds needed to start taking juice a year prior. He coulda threw that slow bastard out


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 5, 2015)

csb said:


> I would totally go to something like that.
> 
> I love dressing up in costumes.
> 
> Sean Astin is coming to Denver Comic Con and I'm superduper tempted to go. GOONIES NEVER SAY DIE.


I'm tempted to buy a plane ticket out there RIGHT NOW! HEY YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2015)

We're crashing with RG and Dex is driving.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2015)

I may not be able to drive because my car will already be there. 

But we can ride the lightrail!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 5, 2015)

when is this, I have a ton of frequent flyer miles saved up...


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 5, 2015)

That sounds pretty cool, though I would try to get some buddies together to go.

PAX East is coming up here in Boston, who's in?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 5, 2015)

csb said:


> We're crashing with RG and Dex is driving.


LOL

This actually might be do-able! It would be after my grad school course is finished up too.



Dexman PE PMP said:


> I may not be able to drive because my car will already be there.
> 
> But we can ride the lightrail!





engineergurl said:


> when is this, I have a ton of frequent flyer miles saved up...




Here's the info:

Denver Comic Con 2015 is May 23-25

(Friday, May 22 is Launch Night Opening Ceremonies)

Colorado Convention Center, 700 14th St. Denver, CO 80202

RTD Transit: Theatre District/Convention Ctr Station

http://denvercomiccon.com/#

LOL, they're going to have speed geek dating.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/DenverComicCon


----------



## Dleg (Feb 5, 2015)

When you guys go, remind me to give you my BIL's name. He publishes a graphic novel series (comic book? whatever) and some weekly on-line Denver comics and will definitely be there. Probably with my sister. Then you guys can stop by in your costumes and tell them that you met me on the internets, and they will probably not know what to think!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 5, 2015)

How many of you get Loot Crate?


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2015)

KF even included the lightrail info.

I'm in. I have to rent a car for that weekend anyway to get to Bolder Boulder. Might as well spend the whole weekend in Denver. Kid and husband will be hunting, so I can nerd it up. What's our Saturday group costume? Pssh, why even ask? Because:

+2349085 LOTR


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2015)

still kind of a bummer there is no parade...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 5, 2015)

csb said:


> What's our Saturday group costume?


I thought this was covered? Who would you be CSB, Steph or Andie? Totally easy 80's costume either way.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 5, 2015)

http://www.okcfox.com/story/28035793/man-chops-off-nose-gets-face-implants-to-look-like-marvel-villain


----------



## Supe (Feb 6, 2015)

Wait... since when does Red Skull have black eyeballs, forehead donuts, and horns?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Supe said:


> Wait... since when does Red Skull have black eyeballs, forehead donuts, and horns?


Since your mom!


----------



## csb (Feb 9, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > What's our Saturday group costume?
> ...




Um, why can't I be Chunk?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2015)

You would be expected/required to Truffle Shuffle.


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2015)

Done and done. I don't think you're prepared for how true to the movie this is going to be.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2015)

OH WOW A POLICE CHASE!!!!


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2015)

Though I do own a number of inhalers. I'd also make a wicked Mikey. KF has to be Brand. He's our musclehead.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 10, 2015)

csb said:


> Though I do own a number of inhalers. I'd also make a wicked Mikey. KF has to be Brand. He's our musclehead.






wait, when did he dethrone DV?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2015)

csb said:


> Though I do own a number of inhalers. I'd also make a wicked Mikey. KF has to be Brand. He's our musclehead.


LOL!! I was totally thinking that I could probably be Brand. He basically has some type of work-out equipment with him at all times and wears multiple layers of sweat material the entire movie. Anyone have a small girl's pink bike I can borrow?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Though I do own a number of inhalers. I'd also make a wicked Mikey. KF has to be Brand. He's our musclehead.
> ...


No dethroning on this end. Though I did do a little bit of_ light_ boxing this morning.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Though I do own a number of inhalers. I'd also make a wicked Mikey. KF has to be Brand. He's our musclehead.
> ...


Mini Dex #2 has 2 you can borrow.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey, I'm not a musclehead.

am I?


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Though I do own a number of inhalers. I'd also make a wicked Mikey. KF has to be Brand. He's our musclehead.
> ...




Clarification- musclehead attending Denver ComicCon.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 10, 2015)

As someone who owns a fully customized Superman costume. I'd love to go to ComicCon.

this "work" thing cramps my style.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2015)

Okay I want to be the Italian Fratelli brother with the pizza face


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2015)

LOL. I was just going to say, we need some Fratelli's on this venture. Here, you want your pepperoni RG???


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2015)

I've met Joey Pants (the guy hucking the pizza) in person. He was incredibly warm and likable.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 12, 2015)

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/baseball/mlb/colorado-rockies-fantasy-camp-gets-heated-1.2951114

http://m.mlb.com/col/video/v37226401/88yearold-lew-dunlap-charges-mound-after-chin-music



> Colorado Rockies fantasy camp gets heated
> The 88-year-old even showed enough swagger to inspire a personalized hashtag, #YourMyBoyLew.





> Dunlap took a couple intimidating steps towards the mound, bat in hand, before the home plate umpire stepped in to prevent him from making a run at the pitcher.


----------



## csb (Feb 12, 2015)

Hell yeah he went for the mound. He spent his grandkids' college money to be there.


----------

